# Getting off padron and cancelling residencia



## Clemmie00 (Jun 10, 2012)

I was wondering if anyone could give me any advice on how to go about this? From talking to various expats here, it seems that very few bother to unregister, but I'd like to do it if possible. Is there a process to follow? Do I just turn up to the extranjeria and say I want to unregister myself? Any idea what paperwork I need, if any?


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

Clemmie00 said:


> I was wondering if anyone could give me any advice on how to go about this? From talking to various expats here, it seems that very few bother to unregister, but I'd like to do it if possible. Is there a process to follow? Do I just turn up to the extranjeria and say I want to unregister myself? Any idea what paperwork I need, if any?


Depends on what your intentional are. If you are leaving the country then you should notify all concerned. It may not matter if you just left. The padron has to be renewed every few years, so I wouldn't worry about that. As for handing in your residencia certificate, is it necessary as you will need one of you are in Spain for more than 91 days. If you feel you must hand in your residencia certificate, go to the office concerned and tell them. Let them do the paperwork, there's always too much of that!


----------



## Clemmie00 (Jun 10, 2012)

Aron said:


> Depends on what your intentional are. If you are leaving the country then you should notify all concerned. It may not matter if you just left. The padron has to be renewed every few years, so I wouldn't worry about that. As for handing in your residencia certificate, is it necessary as you will need one of you are in Spain for more than 91 days. If you feel you must hand in your residencia certificate, go to the office concerned and tell them. Let them do the paperwork, there's always too much of that!


I'm intending to leave Spain permanently (my stay here was never going to be permanent). I don't know for sure I'll never be back, but I remember seeing a few threads on here that made me worry that being signed on the padron and still registered could cause problems down the line. I'm self employed and tax resident in the UK, so want to make absolutely sure the authorities know I'm not still living here.


----------



## Clemmie00 (Jun 10, 2012)

Any more advice about what to do? Just turn up and say I want to unregister?


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

Clemmie00 said:


> Any more advice about what to do? Just turn up and say I want to unregister?


My worry would be that anything could happen until the day I left Spanish soil-I could need emergency healthcare, and having deregistered would not be eligible, so-no free healthcare, no insurance,I would be in limbo, and in a right mess, especially money wise!;I know it's a one in a million chance of happening, but why take the risk.wouldn't it make more sense to send them back to the appropriate offices once in UK?


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

If you were registered to pay tax then the hacienda might want a letter from UK stating that you are now tax resident there.


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

gus-lopez said:


> If you were registered to pay tax then the hacienda might want a letter from UK stating that you are now tax resident there.


You have to deregister from the Spanish tax system anyway.


----------



## Clemmie00 (Jun 10, 2012)

extranjero said:


> You have to deregister from the Spanish tax system anyway.


I had no idea about this. I have a paper from the Hacienda from when I finished my Spanish employment last month, is that it?


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Clemmie00 said:


> I had no idea about this. I have a paper from the Hacienda from when I finished my Spanish employment last month, is that it?


No. You are in the spanish system & they will want to know were you are going . normally they require a statement from the Inland Revenue that you are now on their system.


----------



## CapnBilly (Jun 7, 2011)

You should complete and submit a modelo 030 ( quite easy to fill in). If you're lucky they will just send you a confirmation that you are now non-resident. If you're not they will ask you for a certificate of fiscal residency from HMRC. This is quite easy to get, in fact I think you can apply online now. You just submit that to Havienda, and to should be okay


----------



## Clemmie00 (Jun 10, 2012)

CapnBilly said:


> You should complete and submit a modelo 030 ( quite easy to fill in). If you're lucky they will just send you a confirmation that you are now non-resident. If you're not they will ask you for a certificate of fiscal residency from HMRC. This is quite easy to get, in fact I think you can apply online now. You just submit that to Havienda, and to should be okay


OK, thanks.
Can't seem to find it - would you have any link available? Do you have to send it by post?


----------



## CapnBilly (Jun 7, 2011)

Clemmie00 said:


> OK, thanks.
> Can't seem to find it - would you have any link available? Do you have to send it by post?


All you need to know about the Modelo 030

Agencia Tributaria - Modelo 030


----------

